# Some Of My Kelly Clarkson Concert Pics!



## PinkRibbons (Jul 7, 2005)

I wasn't sure where else to post these, so i'll post 'em here!!

I saw Kelly Clarkson in Concert last night in Lubbock, Tx! I had 3rd row tickets, so I have some AWESOME pictures!!

HER CONCERT WAS AMAZING!!!!! If you get a chance, you need to go.

I know ya'll wouldn't, but please don't distribute these as your own


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 8, 2005)

these are really great pics!!!!!!awesome,hope you had a great time,thanks for the sharing


----------



## K*O* (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow, great seats &amp; pics...Looks like she lost a few pounds....she looks good...thanks for posting


----------



## Liz (Jul 8, 2005)

those are great pics! i'm glad you had a good time





i don't know about that cut out leotard thing...


----------



## spazbaby (Jul 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* i don't know about that cut out leotard thing...






I was thinking the same thing



But I love Kelly, I listen to her cd in the car every day!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *spazbaby* I was thinking the same thing



But I love Kelly, I listen to her cd in the car every day!

How is that CD? I like the one song that they play on the radio but am debating whether or not to get it. 
Glad that you had fun Ash!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* How is that CD? I like the one song that they play on the radio but am debating whether or not to get it. 
Glad that you had fun Ash!

IT IS THE BEST CD EVER.


----------



## spazbaby (Jul 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* How is that CD? I like the one song that they play on the radio but am debating whether or not to get it. 
Glad that you had fun Ash!

It's a pretty good cd. It's worth the $$ since there are a few good "car songs" on it.


----------



## Geek (Jul 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* 

I wasn't sure where else to post these, so i'll post 'em here!!
I saw Kelly Clarkson in Concert last night in Lubbock, Tx! I had 3rd row tickets, so I have some AWESOME pictures!!

HER CONCERT WAS AMAZING!!!!! If you get a chance, you need to go.

I know ya'll wouldn't, but please don't distribute these as your own





















































WOo hoo nice! Kelly rules. Some of you all might remember when Reija, Cameron and myself were in the Disneyland Xmas special with Kelly Clarkson. I have to say, she was wonderful!!


----------



## Sofia (Jul 8, 2005)

I like her songs and she can really sing. Looks like she has lost some real weight. She looks good, well maybe aside of the black whatever it is.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Awesome pics, Ash!! Looks like you had a great time!



She wears one of those bodysuits in the video for 'Hazel Eyes' - hopefully its just a one song outfit?! lol



She looks good &amp; the concert must've been awesome!! How'd you get such good tickets!?!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Awesome pics, Ash!! Looks like you had a great time!



She wears one of those bodysuits in the video for 'Hazel Eyes' - hopefully its just a one song outfit?! lol



She looks good &amp; the concert must've been awesome!! How'd you get such good tickets!?!



She wore the black bodysuit for like, 3-4 songs towards the end, and then in the begining, and for the most part, she wore the brown outfit, and then of course the dress for "Behind These Hazel Eyes." I'm the only crazy one who loves those outfits. I'd wear it if I had the body LoL
The concert was AMAZING! And I got such good seats because I'm a VIP member of her fan club


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* WOo hoo nice! Kelly rules. Some of you all might remember when Reija, Cameron and myself were in the Disneyland Xmas special with Kelly Clarkson. I have to say, she was wonderful!! Yes, she is indeed wonderful. Probably one of my most favorite people in all the land!


----------



## Lisa329 (Jul 8, 2005)

Great pictures, it looks like you had awesome seats!


----------



## Andi (Jul 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* She wore the black bodysuit for like, 3-4 songs towards the end, and then in the begining, and for the most part, she wore the brown outfit, and then of course the dress for "Behind These Hazel Eyes." I'm the only crazy one who loves those outfits. I'd wear it if I had the body LoL
The concert was AMAZING! And I got such good seats because I'm a VIP member of her fan club





wow,thatÂ´s awesome. I wished I could see her in concert too!!!IÂ´m not crazy about the outfit though either, and I think the dark hair suited her much better. IÂ´m listening to "I hate myself for losing you" right now. awesome song!!!!!

cool pics Ash! awesome quality. I am so so so jealous!!!!


----------



## Jen (Jul 8, 2005)

So, Ashley, you were here in Lubbock!!! I like Kelly Clarkson too but wasn't at the concert. Glad you got to go and had those awesome seats!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jen* So, Ashley, you were here in Lubbock!!! I like Kelly Clarkson too but wasn't at the concert. Glad you got to go and had those awesome seats!



I was indeed in Lubbock! I love Lubbock, in fact I am moving there next month to go to school!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Jul 8, 2005)

Glad you had a great time, those pics are wonderful. I'd love to see Kelly live she has such an amazing voice. Prefer her hair brown though.


----------



## Glamour Girl (Jul 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* I wasn't sure where else to post these, so i'll post 'em here!!
I saw Kelly Clarkson in Concert last night in Lubbock, Tx! I had 3rd row tickets, so I have some AWESOME pictures!!

HER CONCERT WAS AMAZING!!!!! If you get a chance, you need to go.

I know ya'll wouldn't, but please don't distribute these as your own





http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...4/100_1862.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...4/100_1863.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...4/100_1869.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...4/100_1860.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...4/100_1908.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...4/100_1896.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...4/100_1874.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...4/100_1872.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...4/100_1859.jpg

These pictures aren't recent. Her hair is dark again, and cut into a short below the chin bob. If you google "Kelly Clarkson's new Haircut" you will see her updated look.


----------



## Mari168 (Jul 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* IT IS THE BEST CD EVER.



It's one of my favorite CD's that I always keep by my CD Player and have downloaded it on my IPOD.
It has a good variety of music.

That girl can SING!

Marilyn


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Glamour Girl* These pictures aren't recent. Her hair is dark again, and cut into a short below the chin bob. If you google "Kelly Clarkson's new Haircut" you will see her updated look. FYI: if you look at the date she first posted them: July 2005, it might explain the hair colour. i know i always forget to look at when something was first posted.


----------

